# Trailmanors and Hi-Lo campers



## Chickering Sue (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been searching for a camper that is low enough and short enough to park in our garage.  I like the idea of hard sides and think both the Trailmanor and the Hi-Lo have this.  However I have not found much discussion about the Hi-Lo and its benefits or problems.  I have found a lot at the Trailmanor site, but would like more info about either type.  Have any of you had one of these and what do you think of it?  Thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: Trailmanors and Hi-Lo campers

I looked at a Trailmanor this weekend.  It had the look and feel of a pop up inside.  This is not bad, just not what I have become accustomed to in the past few years.  I didn't knock around it too much but it seems like a cool concept.


----------



## Chickering Sue (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Trailmanors and Hi-Lo campers

Becky, Thanks for your comments and reply.  Where was the TrailManor you saw, and was it used?  I might contact them.

I wonder what kinds of problems to expect with either the TrailManor or the Hi-Lo.  I'm sure we would like more room, but we like the concept of storing at home in the garage when not in use.

What is the towing weight of a 20 foot Hi-Lo?  I think the TrailManor can be pulled with a 6 cyl 3.75 engine.  BUt I'm sure a towing package if using a mini van is best. 

Thanks for responding. Sue


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Trailmanors and Hi-Lo campers

It was at the Richmond RV show in VA.  You can find the dealer closest to you at http://trailmanor.com/pages/dealer-search/.


----------



## MaryBlue (Oct 1, 2008)

RE: Trailmanors and Hi-Lo campers

Just thought I'd try and help with info on the HiLo camper. We purchased a 98 HiLo Classic in July and we love it!!  At it's lowest height it sits just over 5 ft. 8 inches.  We get much better gas mileage than with our old camper.  It has lots of storage (inside and out). Contrary to what many folks think, it DOES have many upper storage cabinets, and our closet is at waist level.  The disadvantages are that small insects like to get in between the separation where the top comes down over the bottom***the bottom edge of the top section tends to rust as you travel down rainy roads(the rain splashes up on it)****replacing the hydraulic cable is costly (it so happens the dealer had to replace ours before it could be sold--thank God!) So, I just spray for the insects, and the rust that accumulated on our camper isn't all that bad, but we plan to have our son weld an aluminum plate down the length of the "traffic side" since that's the one that catches the rain most.  Hope this info was helpful and Happy Camping!    :blush:


----------

